# Your city's sister cities ?



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

London, Los Angeles, Yokohama, Berlin, Saint Petersburg and Stuttgart.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

beta29 said:


> Hmm, Berlin is also a sister city from Madrid!?
> 
> When not, why is Madrid a sister city from Berlin(look at my list)



Both are siter cities


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

From the chicagosistercities.org site.

Accra, Ghana 
Amman, Jordan 
Athens, Greece 
Birmingham, England 
Casablanca, Morocco 
Delhi, India 
Durban, South Africa 
Galway, Ireland 
Gothenburg, Sweden 
Hamburg, Germany 
Kyiv, Ukraine 
Lucerne, Switzerland 
Mexico City, Mexico 
Milan, Italy 
Moscow 
Osaka, Japan 
Paris, France 
Petach Tikva, Israel 
Prague, Czech Republic 
Shanghai, China 
Shenyang, China 
Toronto, Canada 
Vilnius, Lithuania 
Warsaw, Poland 

I always go passed the sister city banners at OHare Airport, but could never really remember a lot of them...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

how u can find information about my city?


----------



## Liverdude (Sep 26, 2002)

Liverpool's (UK) sister cities:

Cologne
Dublin
Shanghai
Odessa
New York
New Orleans

These are the ones I know of but there may be more.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Liverdude said:


> Liverpool's (UK) sister cities:
> 
> Cologne
> Dublin
> ...


I know that Cologne, Dublin, Shanghai and Odessa are twin cities of Liverpool.

I only found out about New Orleans being a sister city after the flood disaster.

It would be interesting to know about the arrangement with New York. Apparently, an agreement was going to be signed on the 12th. September 2001 but New York had more pressing issues on that day.

However, there is definitely some sort of agreement in place. Professor Tom Cannon, the business advisor, recalled being in a room with both Ken Livingstone, Mayor of London and Michael Bloomberg, Mayor of New York. Livingstone suggested to Bloomberg that New York and London should have a twinning arrangement. Bloomberg said that wasn't possible as there was already an agreement in place with Liverpool.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> how u can find information about my city?


A search on google gives the sister cities of Ramat Gan, but not Tel Aviv. It should be out on the official site...


----------



## Mock (Apr 27, 2005)

Edmonton's Sister Cities:

Harbin, Heilongjiang Province (China)
Hull, Quebec (Canada)
Houston, Texas (USA)
Nashville, Tennessee (USA)


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles:

Athens, Attiki, Greece
Auckland, Akaroa, New Zealand
Makati, Abra, Philippines
Mexico City, Distrito Federal, Mexico
Mumbai, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, India
Nagoya, Aichi, Japan
Pusan, Cheju, South Korea
Saint Petersburg, Adygeya (Maykop), Russia
Salvador, Bahia, Brazil
Split, Bjelovarsko-Bilogorska Zupanija, Croatia
Tehran, Ardabil, Iran
Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada
Berlin, Berlin, Germany
Taipei Municipality, Taiwan, China
Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France
Eilat, Central, Israel
Giza, Ad Daqahliyah, Egypt
Guangzhou, Anhui, China
Jakarta, Aceh, Indonesia
Kaunas, Kaunas, Lithuania
Lusaka, Central, Zambia

Beverly Hills:
Cannes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France
Acapulco, Guerrero, Mexico


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Mississauga-Canada (A "Suburb" of Toronto) and Kariya-Japan (A "Suburb" of Tokyo)


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne:

Tianjin
Osaka
Boston
Milan
Thessaloniki
St. Petersburg

Next cities I think MCC should actively seek out in future:
Montréal
Buenos Aires
and somewhere in Afirca: Nairobi/Mogadishu/Durban/Khartoum 

at least one on each continent in that case.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Seems like every city is sister with Shanghai.

Malmö's natural sister/twin city is of course Copenhagen.

Malmö's official sister cities are:
-----------------------
Tallinn, Estonia (1989). 
Szczecin, Poland (1990). 
Stralsund, Germany (1991). 
Florence, Italy (1989).
Vasa, Finland (1940). 
Varna, Bulgaria (1987). 
Tangshan, China (1987). 
Adelaide, Australia (1988). 
Kaliningrad, Russia. 
Chieti Province, Italy (2001). 
Newcastle, UK (2003).

Malmö is also a member of BaltMet (Baltic Metropoles) which includes:
Berlin, Helsinki, Malmö, Oslo, Riga, S:t Petersburg, Stockholm, Tallinn, Vilnius and Warszaw.


----------



## Liverdude (Sep 26, 2002)

> It would be interesting to know about the arrangement with New York. Apparently, an agreement was going to be signed on the 12th. September 2001 but New York had more pressing issues on that day.
> 
> However, there is definitely some sort of agreement in place. Professor Tom Cannon, the business advisor, recalled being in a room with both Ken Livingstone, Mayor of London and Michael Bloomberg, Mayor of New York. Livingstone suggested to Bloomberg that New York and London should have a twinning arrangement. Bloomberg said that wasn't possible as there was already an agreement in place with Liverpool.


I read on the internet that New York approached Liverpool about twinning and in articles since I have seen Liverpool and New York refered to as sister cities so something must have went ahead.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad's sister cities*

Islamabad - Beijing
http://www.ebeijing.gov.cn/ying/t20040105_95220.htm

Islamabad - Rawalpindi
www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Islamabad

Islamabad - Ankara
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=story_21-3-2005_pg7_13

Islamabad - Amman
http://www.ammancity.gov.jo/english/relations/r12.asp

*Karachi's sister cities*

Karachi - Shanghai

Shanghai, Dec. 17 (APP): China Friday signed a contract for production of plastic products in Pakistan under a joint venture. The contract was concluded in presence of Prime Minister Saukhat Aziz and mayor of Shanghai Han Zheng, between Pakistani company, RUBA and Chinese company SVA. At initial stage, the two sides would jointly invest dollar 10 million to undertake the project. 

The Prime Minister and the city mayor also discussed some other proposals for enhancing bilateral cooperation on the occasion. *Chen said Shanghai, is sister city of Karachi* attaches great importance to cooperation with Pakistan and is prepared to promote their mutually beneficial cooperation in the fields of trade and commerce. He said there was a remarkable increase in trade between Pakistan and Shanghai in the last couple of years. 

Karachi - Chicago
http://www.jang.com.pk/thenews/apr2005-daily/07-04-2005/metro/k6.htm

Karachi - Delhi/New Delhi
http://www.dawn.com/2004/12/29/nat11.htm

Karachi - Mumbai
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/41632/
Yo Karachi !!
Being a Mumbaiite, we often tend to look at Karachi as a sister city but in a different coultry altogether. It looks amazing.... Would definitely like to visit it somethimes... Even Mumbai is like Karachi, except that even our suburbs have a 'sky-scraper skyline'. Yo Karachi !!! 
— Harshad, MUMBAI, January 24, 2005 

Karachi - Tahkent
http://www.eastlinetour.com/tashkent/

*Lahore's sister cities*

Lahore - Xian
http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/Di...h=august2005&file=world_news2005081124718.xml

Lahore - Istanbul
http://www.obelisken.com/lahore.htm

Lahore - Isphahan
http://www.jammu-kashmir.com/archives/archives2002/kashmir20021226a.html

Lahore - Dushanbe
http://www.tajik-gateway.org/index.phtml?lang=en&id=893

Lahore - Amritsar
http://www.cavok.com/default.asp?ArticleType=2&ArticleID=18

*Abbotabad's sister city*

Abbotabad - Kashgar
http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/Di...h=august2005&file=world_news2005081124718.xml


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

paris sister city
Rome 1956

Partnerships

Kyoto, Japon, 1958 
Tokyo, Japon, 1982 
Le Caire, Égypte, 1985 
Amman, Jordanie, 1987 
Sanaa, Yémen, 1987 
Berlin, Allemagne, 1987 
Séoul, Corée du Sud, 1991 
Moscou, Russie, 1992 
Beyrouth, Liban, 1992 
Jakarta, Indonésie, 1995 
Chicago, Illinois, États-Unis, 1996 
Ville de Québec, Québec, Canada, 1996 
San Francisco, Californie, États-Unis, 1996 
Santiago, Chili, 1997 
Tbilissi, Géorgie, 1997 
Riyad, Arabie saoudite, 1997 
Pékin, Chine, 1997 
Saint-Pétersbourg, Russie, 1997 
Prague, République tchèque, 1997 
Lisbonne, Portugal, 1998 
Sofia, Bulgarie, 1998 
Sydney, Australie, 1998 
Erevan, Arménie, 1998 
Mexico, Mexique, 1999 
Varsovie, Pologne, 1999 
Washington, DC, États-Unis, 2000 
Madrid, Espagne, 2000 
Athènes, Grèce, 2000 
Londres, Royaume-Uni, 2001 
Genève, Suisse, 2002 
Alger, Algérie, 2003 
Montréal, Québec, Canada, 2003 
São Paulo, Brésil, 2004


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

lol. try saying the title of this thread 5 times fast.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> lol. try saying the title of this thread 5 times fast.


rofl **titties**


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah, it comes out with you saying something around the lines of "your sister's titties"


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

beta29 said:


> BERLIN´s sistercities are:
> 
> -Brussel
> -Budapest
> ...


why am I in your signature? lol


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

BUENOS AIRES (the ones that I know)

- Berlin
- Beijing
- Toulouse


----------

